# Need a potluck dish idea..........



## wtyw2002 (May 9, 2005)

preferably cold -- like sandwiches or main entree-type. We will have very limited reheating resources - so cold dish would be ideal.

Thanks!!
Maureen


----------



## comissaryqueen (May 9, 2005)

How about wrap sandwiches. Buy spinach or tomato tortillas and stuff them with whatever you like. Cut them on an angle and they make a nice presentation. Very colorful and easy.


----------



## abjcooking (May 9, 2005)

This isn't very fancy, but my friends like it when I bring my cold salad. It actually started as a greek salad, but evolved to accomodate the taste buds of my friends.It is light and healthy and people like munching on it through the day.

Just cut all of these up into bite size pieces and put into a bowl

green pepper
red onion
cucumber
olives
cherry, grape or roma tomatoes
hearts of palm
artichoke hearts
sharp cheddar cheese

Just pour a little robust italian dressing over, toss and enjoy. I like this recipe because you can play around with it and make it your own. You can even try a red wine vinegarette, it will be a little sweeter. Serve in a fancy bowl.


----------



## abjcooking (May 9, 2005)

Chinese Chicken Salad

2 T. sugar
1 t. salt
1 t. Accent seasoning mix
1/2 t. cracked pepper
1/4 cup salad oil
1 t. sesame oil
3 T. vinegar
1/2 lb. cooked chicken
2 oz. chow mein noodles
1 small head lettuce. shredded
3 green onions, chopped
2 T. almonds, toasted and chopped
1 T. sesame seeds, toasted

Mix first 7 ingredients and chill.  Boil chicken then shred.  Toss together with other ingredients.  Add chow mein noodles before serving.


----------



## abjcooking (May 9, 2005)

Braided Stuffed Pizza Sandwiches

Roll out a can of pillsbury pizza crust on a sprayed cookie sheet, forming a 14x11 inch rectangle.

Spread ingredients of your choosing (exp: garlic herb cheese, canadian bacon, pepperoni, mozzerela, parmesan, pepper flakes) down the center 1/3 of your bread.  This will leave you with equal sides of dough on the right and left of your toppings.

With scissors or knife, make cuts 1 inch apart on long sides of dough to within 1/2" of filling.  Basically the cuts will run from the filling and through the end of the bread all the way down.  This will make strips that you can pull over the filling in a braided look.

Alternately cross strips over filling.  Fold ends under to seal.

Brush with mixture of egg yolk and water.  Sprinkle with poppy or sesame seeds. 

Bake at 400 for 11-16 minutes or until golden brown.  Cut bread into slices and serve with pizza sauce.


----------



## abjcooking (May 9, 2005)

Party Sandwiches

1 unslices 8-10 inch long load pumpernickel bread or other dense specialty bread
1 bunch green onions, chppped
1 (8oz.) package cream cheese, room temp
1/2 t. creole seasoning
1 1/2 pounds thinly sliced rare roast beef, from deli
2 tomatoes, thinly sliced
1 pound bacon, fried crisp and drained
Hellmann's real mayo
Romaine lettuce leaves

Slice bread half lengthwise and hollow out the top of the loaf about 1/2 inch deep.  Bread loaf should be about 3 1/2 inches wide.  Mix green onion and creole seasoning into the cream cheese.  Spread bottom half generously with mayonnaise.  Cover the edge of bread.  Layer the settuce on the bottom half, tomatoes, meat and top with bacon slices.  Top with the hollowed our bread filled with cream cheese.  Slice sandwich diagonally at 2" intervals with serrated knife.


----------



## SierraCook (May 9, 2005)

I took this to a potluck once and I came home with an empty platter. If you can not find broccoli slaw, substitute shredded cabbage. 


Vietnamese Chicken Salad

1¼ lbs. cooked chicken, shredded by hand into julienne strips
6 oz. thin rice stick noodles (maifun)
1 package of Mann™s broccoli slaw
2 tablespoons oil
1 ½ cups grated carrot
2 cups bean sprouts
¼ cup coarsely chopped fresh cilantro leaves
¼ cup chopped fresh basil leaves
½ cup finely chopped scallion greens
¼ cup dry-roasted peanuts

Fill large bowl with very hot water out of tap, enough to cover noodles. Soak noodles in water for ten minutes. Rinse under cold water in colander and drain thoroughly. Clip noodles in to 3-inch lengths and arrange on large serving platter. 

Stir-fry broccoli slaw in 2 tablespoons oil for approximately 2 minutes. Allow to cool. Completely cover rice noodles with broccoli slaw. Arrange chicken in the center of platter over the broccoli slaw and then arrange carrots and bean sprouts around it in a circle. Sprinkle with cilantro, basil, scallions, and chopped peanuts on top of salad. Serve the salad at room temperature or chilled. 

Serve with the Vietnamese Sweet and Sour Dipping Sauce on the side or pour it over the top and toss before serving. This sauce can be purchased under the name of Sweet Chili (Nuoc Cham) Sauce. The brand name is Mae Ploy.

Vietnamese Sweet and Sour Dipping Sauce: 

1 teaspoon crushed red pepper
Juice of 3 limes or 2 lemons
1 tablespoon minced garlic 
3 tablespoons sugar
¼ cup fish sauce
2 tablespoons grated carrot

Soak the crushed red pepper in citrus juice for several minutes. Add the garlic, sugar, and fish sauce and stir to dissolve the sugar. Transfer to serving container, add the grated carrots and serve at room temperature. Refrigerated, the sauce will keep in a tightly covered container for up to 5 days. Makes about 2/3 cup.


----------



## letscook (May 10, 2005)

*abjcooking dish added ideas*

abjcooking sald is great I make this to, I add califlower,carrots, blanched baby brussel sprouts, or some peas. This is a versital dish.


----------



## wtyw2002 (May 10, 2005)

Oh -- my gosh!!! Thank you all for the wonderful ideas. I think I'll have to find more parties to go to!!

Maureen


----------



## sarah (May 10, 2005)

i make these potato and chicken cakes often for potlucks and its always a hit,though u will have to fry them at home before taking them to the party,but they are excellent eaten cold or warm.

INGREDIENTS:

boiled and mashed potatoes
boiled and shredded chicken(potatoes and chicken should be in equal qantities)
finely diced onion
finely chopped scallion
chopped parsley
salt
pepper 
a little lemon juice
beaten egg
bread crumbs

INSTRUCTIONS:

mix together the 1st 8 ingredients,and form into medium sized round cakes.dip in the beaten egg and then bread crumbs and shallow fry in a little veg oil.serve with tomatoe ketchup or hot sauce according to your taste!enjoy!


----------



## pdswife (May 10, 2005)

I'm taking my beans to a party in a few weeks.   Cook them right before you leave home and then wrap the HOT pan in tin foil or thick bath towels( be careful!! IT"S HOT).   Put a think layer of newspapers in the bottom of a cardboard box, put pan in and then top with more newspapers.  They should stay warm for a pretty long time.

Like all my recipes... I just dump things in with out measuring.
But, these amounts are close.  You may add or subract amounts.

2 cans S and W baked beans   28 ounces each
1/4 cup brown sugar 
1/4 cup ketchup
fried chopped bacon with most of the fat removed
amount up to you.. I use about 3/4 of a cup
chopped onion.. amount up to you.. I use about two handfuls...

Directions:
mix all
and bake at 350 until warm.. 30-35 minutes


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 10, 2005)

A cold soup like Gazpacho would work well.  I don't have my recipe here with me, but it consists of a tomato base (not tomato sauce, but like canned tomatoes) with garden veggies, some chiles, garlic, onion, maybe some zuchini, definitely has to have cilantro.  You can add your favorite hot-sauce, or leave the cold-heat out.  This is cooked until the veggies are jsut barely tender, then chilled and served cold.

Fruit salads are always a hit.  Try making them with colorful berries, mellon-balls, and citrus.  For interesting flavor, add thinks like sliced star-fruit, or mangoe, pineapple, even kiwi or lo-quats, lychee fruit, etc.  Flavor with nutmeg, and cinamon.  Use Splenda to lightly sweeten.

And great baked beans are very good when served cold, as is cold spagheti, where the sauce is chilled with the noodles, and all mixed together.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jkath (May 10, 2005)

Whiskey Creek Salad 
*Dressing:*

1 very ripe banana
1 c. (8 oz.) sour cream
1/4 c. sugar
1 Tbsp. poppy seeds
1 Tbsp. lemon juice
1 tsp. dry mustard
3/4 tsp. salt
Mash banana, Add remaining ingreds. 
Chill 30 minutes.

Salad:

Romaine
Butter Lettuce
Dried Banana Chips
Coconut Flakes
Mandarin Oranges
Chopped Pecans
Diced Green Onions

Mix together these ingredients.
Top with banana dressing.


----------



## jkath (May 10, 2005)

*this is my very favorite salad. It would be great for a potluck because*
*you can make it the day before and keep it in the fridge. Just make sure to*
*write "shake me!" on the bottle of dressing.*

*jkath's * Summer Salad 

3-4 cooked chicken breasts, cubed 
1 bag red seedless grapes, each cut into halves (if you're that eager)
1 bag frozen peas, thawed
1 large bag (I use Ready-Pak) fresh spinach
4 stalks celery, chopped
1 small bag tri-colored spiral pasta, cooked, drained & cooled
2 jars artichoke hearts, drained well
2+ large english cucumbers, peeled & cubed
3+ green onions, sliced

Mix all ingredients together in LARGE bowl. Keep for up to 4 days after making. (Day 2 is always better!) Add dressing to each individual bowl of salad.

Dressing:
1 c. sugar
1 c. apple cider vinegar
2 c. vegetable oil
pepper to taste

Boil sugar and vinegar in microwave till boiling. (2 minutes on high will usually do it). Add oil and pepper; mix well. Refrigerate till cold in bottle. Shake extrememly well before every use.


----------



## Constance (May 10, 2005)

*Mexican Salad*

This recipe is one a friend shared with me years ago. It is delicious and very easy:

Christy's Mexican Salad

Ingredients:
1 lb ground beef, cooked, crumbled and drained
1 can kidney, pinto, or chili beans, drained
1 head lettuce, broken up
1 large tomato, cut up
1 medium onion, chopped
1/2 lb. grated cheddar cheese
1 bottle Catalina dressing
1 6 oz package Dorito corn chips

Directions:
Cool hamburger before adding it to the rest. Combine first six ingredients and mix. When ready to serve, add salad dressing and corn chips. Mix well.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 10, 2005)

> Constance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sarah (May 11, 2005)

i saw Ina garten the other day make sandwiches with dinner rolls.they looked pretty and delectable.She just cut them and filled them with a thick slice of good chedder cheese and a nice dollop of mango chutney.Simple and yummy!an excellent item for a potluck i think!


----------



## jkath (May 11, 2005)

I call it taco salad too - but mix the catalina dressing with sour cream, and instead of doritos, I use fritos. And I use green onions rather than regular ones.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 14, 2005)

My goodness - what a jackpot this thread is!!!!!


----------



## Chef Wil (May 14, 2005)

My favorite take along salad

1, 1 lb. bag frozen baby peas
1 12 oz can Spanish (red skin) peanuts
1 to 1 1/2 cup Miracle whip
Take everything separate and mix just before the meal.
I also toss in a teaspoon or so of mint or tarragon chiffonade if the peas are late season and don't taste fresh.


----------



## Constance (May 15, 2005)

7 LAYER SALAD

Ingredients:
1 large head lettuce
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
1 10oz package frozen peas, blanched
1 cup broccoli florets
1 cup cauliflower florets
1 cup crumbled blue cheese
1 cup ham or turkey, chopped (opt)
approx 2 cups Miracle Whip
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 lb. bacon, cooked, drained and crumbled (or purchased real bacon bits)
1 pint cherry tomatoes

Directions:
Make the day before. Layer first 7 ingredients in a deep dish. Spread Miracle Whip generously over the top, being sure to cover completely all the way to the edges to "seal in" the ingredients. Sprinkle with cheddar cheese and bacon bits, cover closly with seran wrap, and refrigerate overnight. Garnish with tomatoes before serving.

I double this batch for a big crowd. You can add or subtract ingredients as you wish. Suggestions: strung and chopped celery, water chestnuts, bean sprouts, olives, sliced hard-boiled eggs...your imagination is the limit.


----------

